# Ack a spider D:



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

Name: Anaru
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Species: _Missulena occatoria _(Red-headed mouse spider)
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 100 lbs 

Appearance: Slender. 

- Hair and fur: None.
- Markings: None.
- Eye color: Black. (Four eyes.)
- Other features: Red cephalothorax, black pedicel, blue abdomen, black legs and pedipalp.

Behavior and Personality: Outgoing and typically friendly towards everyone. He can be very sensitive and quiet when not around friends.  


Likes: Mice (he finds them delicious :V ), other small mammals, making friends, building webs.
Dislikes: Being called out, being alone.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Enjoys wearing steampunk outfits. 
Picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Orientation:Bisexual.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm sorry, but that is really fucking terrifying. I'm going to have nightmares.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I'm sorry, but that is really fucking terrifying. I'm going to have nightmares.


I'm glad you like him :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 11, 2009)

i agree with gray, i am absolutley terrified of spiders, especilly over 2 mm in height. my nighmares are now realized, i cant put my feet on the qround out of fear now, very nice and creative though.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i agree with gray, i am absolutley terrified of spiders, especilly over 2 mm in height. my nighmares are now realized, i cant put my feet on the qround out of fear now, very nice and creative though.


Thanks :3

I put a lot of effort into this character, seeing as he's my only non-mammal character.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 11, 2009)

Ehh.. Not a fan of spiders to much :X They are realy freaky. But I got to say I've never seen a spider fursona


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

I love spiders, and anthro ones are even more interesting.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

Glad to see all the interest :3


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Glad to see all the interest :3



It's a fucking spider.  Other than the typical LOLWUT, it's quite the attention-getter.

Make another.  I command it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2009)

I think he's awesome.   I'm sooo going to link Lukar to that picture of him and scare the shit out of him :3.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I think he's awesome. I'm sooo going to link Lukar to that picture of him and scare the shit out of him :3.


I would pay to see his reaction.



Ratte said:


> It's a fucking spider.  Other than the typical LOLWUT, it's quite the attention-getter.
> 
> Make another.  I command it.


No more characters D:

But I did get a pet tarantula.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> No more characters D:
> 
> But I did get a pet tarantula.



Wait a week and you'll make another.  :V

Dude, pics.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Wait a week and you'll make another.  :V
> 
> Dude, pics.


I will eventually get pics. I want to get my awesome digital camera first.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I would pay to see his reaction.
> But I did get a pet tarantula.


 I can screen cap all the DDDDDDDDDDDD: and OMG WTF's if you really want.  Or you could just come to our xat.com chat sometime and show him yourself.  

Also, pet tarantula=epic.  You better take pictures.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I will eventually get pics. I want to get my awesome digital camera first.



Hurry up, I'm getting old here.  :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

Such a cutie :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2009)

d'aww.  I love it's leg markings.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Such a cutie :3



<3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Such a cutie :3



HOLY MONGOOSE IN A MONSTER TRUCK, please for the love of all things tell me your pet has no mana bar, and that it cant get me, please.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> HOLY MONGOOSE IN A MONSTER TRUCK, please for the love of all things tell me your pet has no mana bar, and that it cant get me, please.


I haven't seen a mana bar yet :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I haven't seen a mana bar yet :V


 Shit.  Maybe it doesn't even need a mana bar. We're all doomed.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 11, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Shit.  Maybe it doesn't even need a mana bar. We're all doomed.



HOLY POPTART IN A PENCIL SHARPENER,  quick everyone to the Vault, and by everyone i mean me and anyone else dumb enough to follow, and by Vault, i mean under a large underground fallout shelter capable of housing 1000 people for 900 years.
(been watching too much Eddsworld)


----------



## Lukar (Jul 11, 2009)

DSJKBGBSFISUBNRWUIOBHFGUR3WBOSEUIBGFREUIGBSHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT

That is all.



blackfuredfox said:


> HOLY POPTART IN A PENCIL SHARPENER, quick everyone to the Vault, and by everyone i mean me and anyone else dumb enough to follow, and by Vault, i mean under a large underground fallout shelter capable of housing 1000 people for 900 years.
> (been watching too much Eddsworld)



Vault sucks. :V The leader is a freaking dictator. Also, lol at the end of the test when you're 16 in the game.



Shenzebo said:


> Such a cutie :3



DAMN YOU


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 11, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Vault sucks. :V The leader is a freaking dictator. Also, lol at the end of the test when you're 16 in the game.



no, i mean more like an awesome vault, but fine becuase of you no one gets in cept me, ill call it Vault 77, have fun with giant creatures that scare me.
also i count 10 legs, i thought spiders only had 8, cept camel spiders, a spider i *gasp* like.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> no, i mean more like an awesome vault, but fine becuase of you no one gets in cept me, ill call it Vault 77, have fun with giant creatures that scare me.



Ah, okay. D:


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 11, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Ah, okay. D:



youve never heard of 77 have you, check it on google.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 11, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> youve never heard of 77 have you, check it on google.



If it's like 69, then I have.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 12, 2009)

Lukar said:


> If it's like 69, then I have.



send me a PM and more you will learn.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 12, 2009)

Back on topic.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 12, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> no, i mean more like an awesome vault, but fine becuase of you no one gets in cept me, ill call it Vault 77, have fun with giant creatures that scare me.
> also i count 10 legs, i thought spiders only had 8, cept camel spiders, a spider i *gasp* like.


2 are fangs.  I think.  

Edit-No, I don't think so.  I'm confused now.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 12, 2009)

Anaru's so cute. And his picture's not so much creepy as it is sad-looking and introverted.
I want to hug him. (probably from the back tho... the only thing I don't like about spiders are their fangs.)


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> 2 are fangs.  I think.
> 
> Edit-No, I don't think so.  I'm confused now.


Pedipalps. They're sensors near the head.


MonkeyHead said:


> Anaru's so cute. And his picture's not so much creepy as it is sad-looking and introverted.
> I want to hug him. (probably from the back tho... the only thing I don't like about spiders are their fangs.)


He'd probably be all ^.^ if you gave him a hug.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 12, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i agree with gray, i am absolutley terrified of spiders, especilly over 2 mm in height. my nighmares are now realized, i cant put my feet on the qround out of fear now, very nice and creative though.



I like spiders. I used to play with them a lot when I was a kid. It should NOT be an anthro though. That is just terrifying. I'm not sure if this is just me, but when I hear "anthro" I think of _sexy vixens_. Oh god, did I just say that? Anyway, NOT fucking giant spiders that people have sex with. Eewww.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't plan on yiffing a spider. Well at least not this spider :V


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 12, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I don't plan on yiffing a spider. Well at least not this spider :V



PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DON'T!

Also: Why'd you list sexual preferences if you weren't planning anything?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 12, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DON'T!
> 
> Also: Why'd you list sexual preferences if you weren't planning anything?


Because I was listing what he, as a character, is like. I don't really plan to do anything though, trust me.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 12, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Because I was listing what he, as a character, is like. I don't really plan to do anything though, trust me.



Thank you. That would scare me. It doesn't even make sense anatomically.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 12, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Pedipalps. They're sensors near the head.



oh, then i am again terrified, though i wouldnt mind getting a camel spider. reason because they dont go after people unless provoked, and they are bigger than most spiders and would probably defend me (in Afghanastan my brother fought one against a scorpion and it won), and its not actually a spider.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 12, 2009)

He have eight limbs (four / six arms and four / two legs), or six (four arms & two legs) being an anthro?

Spinnerets work like a conventional spider's, or they like spiderman where-in they 'shoot' webbing in strings?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 12, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Pedipalps. They're sensors near the head.
> 
> He'd probably be all ^.^ if you gave him a hug.


 And you learn something new every day.  


I'd hug him, just to show him that I'm friendly so he doesn't wrap me up and suck my insides out like a milkshake.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 12, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> He'd probably be all ^.^ if you gave him a hug.



Wouldn't that be more like ^^W^^

Regardless, I like this character.  More, please.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 12, 2009)

Attaman said:


> He have eight limbs (four / six arms and four / two legs), or six (four arms & two legs) being an anthro?
> 
> Spinnerets work like a conventional spider's, or they like spiderman where-in they 'shoot' webbing in strings?


8. Legs, 4 arms, and the pedipalp. :3

And he has normal spinnerets.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 12, 2009)

Finally, an invertebrate anthro animal!  I'd like to see a full picture of your fursona.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 12, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> 8. Legs, 4 arms, and the pedipalp. :3
> 
> And he has normal spinnerets.



Interesting.  Got a nasty phobia of spiders, though seeing a spider-person might be a little less intimidating (or oh so much more, depending on looks).

Going to be carapace possessing, or 'skinned'?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 13, 2009)

El Furicua said:


> Finally, an invertebrate anthro animal!  I'd like to see a full picture of your fursona.


I should have the full pic by today or tomorrow. 


Attaman said:


> Interesting.  Got a nasty phobia of spiders, though seeing a spider-person might be a little less intimidating (or oh so much more, depending on looks).
> 
> Going to be carapace possessing, or 'skinned'?


"Skinned". He is anthro, after all. Just not anthro enough to be friendly-looking, apparently :3


----------



## Attaman (Jul 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> "Skinned". He is anthro, after all. Just not anthro enough to be friendly-looking, apparently :3


  'Kay, final question then and I guess I'll be done:  Spinnerets where most 'sonas have their tail, will the spider have a 'bulb', or something else?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 13, 2009)

Attaman said:


> 'Kay, final question then and I guess I'll be done:  Spinnerets where most 'sonas have their tail, will the spider have a 'bulb', or something else?


The spinnerets will be in the "tail" location, yes.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Jul 14, 2009)

Why did I go in here... I am a god damn arachnophobe o.o


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I should have the full pic by today or tomorrow.
> 
> "Skinned". He is anthro, after all. Just not anthro enough to be friendly-looking, apparently :3


 Spider is going to be epic.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't some spiders have little pinpricks of fur or something?
Meh, well urs prolly doesn't


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 25, 2009)

sorry, but spiders creap me the fuck out. be they daddys or those tiny dust spider-mite thingies. any ccreepy crawly gives me the heebeee jeebees


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jul 26, 2009)

Brrrr!! I hate spiders! Brrrr! DX


----------



## selkie (Jul 26, 2009)

That's amazing! :'D
Love it.


----------

